# Has anyone tried to sell the magic lamp?



## StarrySkye3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Curiosity has gotten the better of me and I want to see what it's worth! I don't have an NFC reader yet for my DS and I was wondering what it would take for me to stick to the original gameplay without amiibo. Well I took it to Reese and she says something like "Oh my, this item is very valuable, are you sure you want to sell it?" Without showing me how much it is. You either have the option to go for it or not and I'm scared if I go for it I won't have the option to decline a second time haha. Now I really want to know! Anyone found out how much it's worth?


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2016)

She offers 100 bells and you can decline again.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks! 100 bells... tempting lol.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2016)

MonsterMaddie said:


> Thanks! 100 bells... tempting lol.



Haha yeah. I guess that extinguishes any desires to sell it.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Nov 13, 2016)

She'll say that for bug trophies too and stuff, she's referring to valuable in sense of personal value, they're never worth much money wise thoughXD


----------



## namiieco (Nov 13, 2016)

whaaaatttt?
this is rigged
golden tools apparently arent "valuable" at all as well

I gues if the lamps were worth a lot people would juts farm them with other copies.


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 13, 2016)

"This item is very valuable. Are you sure you want to sell it?"
-Yes-
... Damn, called my bluff. Here's 100 bells.


----------



## ashlif (Nov 13, 2016)

.....100 bells for a lamp. .-. Not worth my time to even sell the lamp.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 13, 2016)

Yea I think she's lost out there...considered once a day you can pretty much get a free item for scanning an amiibo, which I might add can be sold to her. If she bought it from you she could of unveiled her master plan of unlimited items and live in the life of luxury of endless money


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 17, 2016)

I dont know if you can sell it, but I wouldnt recommend selling it lol. I know you cant throw it out.


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 17, 2016)

Poor Wisp


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 17, 2016)

I accidentally got one of my side characters to sell it because I mashed A and didn't realise until later that that was the "valuable item" Reese was talking about. She probably threw the lamp out right after too coz the next day my side character stumbled upon him in town so I was able to obtain it again


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 17, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> I accidentally got one of my side characters to sell it because I mashed A and didn't realise until later that that was the "valuable item" Reese was talking about. She probably threw the lamp out right after too coz the next day my side character stumbled upon him in town so I was able to obtain it again



:O Wow, then it seems like you can sell him for infinite money. Not that it's worth the time LOL


----------



## Chicha (Nov 17, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> I accidentally got one of my side characters to sell it because I mashed A and didn't realise until later that that was the "valuable item" Reese was talking about. She probably threw the lamp out right after too coz the next day my side character stumbled upon him in town so I was able to obtain it again



Oh wow, that's kinda funny. XD Well, it's a good thing you got it back!


----------

